# canon mp520



## aggie r (Jan 19, 2008)

can any help the screen gone blank it prints and copys but u can not
navigate the printer any ideals


----------



## GertC (Jan 26, 2010)

I had this problem too and I discovered that there is a sort of switch in the display lid that malfunctions. It is probably there to switch off the display if you close the lid while the printer is on.

The solution is to open the lid just enough to reach the on/off switch and turn the printer on. If you now open the lid fully the display is up and running like you were used to.

Hope this helps for you too.


----------



## senior citizen (Mar 24, 2010)

I also have the same problem. I tried your solution but no luck. Re-installed, still no luck. Do you have any other suggestions?
thks


----------

